# Church History Timeline



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 25, 2013)

Church History - Reformation to Present

If you see any omissions from this timeline that you think I ought to include, please let me know and why. I obviously can't include everything but am trying to capture major muscle movements.

I recommend you zoom in a bit. Also, I'm kind of keeping things at the year level rather than the month and day so if you see an event that you know appeared in a current month then that is why you see it displayed that way. It's probably best to zoom out until the X axis is in 1 year increments.


----------



## Heath (Mar 25, 2013)

Would you include the current Founders Movement?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure, if you have dates. Also, if someone has some stuff on the founding of the SBC that would be good.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 25, 2013)

I know you are including confessions; if you have the Dennison set of Reformed Confessions, you might check there for more to include and years.


----------



## gkterry (Mar 25, 2013)

I didn't see "The Great Ejection in 1662", but I may have missed it


----------



## Edward (Mar 25, 2013)

Not what you are asking for, but looks like a typo at Henry VIII declared defender of the faith. (No cross bar for the H - shows as ll). 

The 1976 date for the LCMS looks a little late. What keys that date?


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 25, 2013)

Not much on the Holiness Movement of the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Azusa Street Revival? Welsh Revival of 1904-5?


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Mar 25, 2013)

Brad said:


> Azusa Street Revival?


 The Azusa Street Revival is there.

Rich, are you going to put a synopsis of each event in the little box that pops up when you right click?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 25, 2013)

By the way, this was for an assignment and I'm pretty busy so it was not intended to be the best timeline ever. 

What I might do is give access to a few people so they can populate some things for me. The events allow for stuff to popup when the event is clicked on. I like the software but this is one of several things I've got going on. I should have clarified.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 25, 2013)

Brad said:


> Not much on the Holiness Movement of the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Azusa Street Revival? Welsh Revival of 1904-5?


I missed that. Thanks.

Looks pretty cool, Rich.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 25, 2013)

Rich this is awesome. I never realized what events went on in different places at the same time. History is sort of compartmentalized mentally by me so sometimes it does not occur to me that things happened only 3 years apart. Anyway I am enjoying alot.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 26, 2013)

John Owen (1616 – 24 August 1683) Significant enought that he needs to be in there.

I might also add popular preachers of their day: Thomas Watson, Richard Sibbes, Charles Spurgeon, Martyn Lloyd-Jones.

If the intent is to be somewhat Reformed/Presbyterian oriented, you could give it a more worldwide prespective by including early Presbyterian movements in Korea or Reformed movements in Africa.

Since you have a lot of American people/events, you might want to include the historically black church. Richard Allen and the founding of the AME (1787), perhaps M. L. King. For that matter, thinking of America, Roger Williams (1603 - early 1683) may have been nearly as influential to America's particular take on Christianity as was Edwards.


----------



## Heath (Mar 26, 2013)

Founders Movement - 1982/1983 - current

Founders Ministries | FAQ

SBC - 1845 - current

About the Southern Baptist Convention


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 26, 2013)

In the 1650's you have "Own Vice-Chanceller of Oxford". Shouldn't that read "Owen"?
You need to include Daniel Rowland (1713-90), Howell Harris (1714-73), William Williams (1717-91)
and the first great Welsh revivals (1735-90). Note the date, the key elements field preaching lay exhortations and societies all began earlier in Wales and were independent of developments in England
David Morgan (1814-83)
and the Great Awakening in Wales (1859-61) in which about 100,000 people or 10% of the country was solidly converted, the vast majority remaining faithful for decades.
Bishop Ryle (1816-1900) and others in the reformed wing of the Anglican Church notably Stott (1921 - 2011) and Packer (1926- Present)
You need to mention Martyn Lloyd-Jones Welsh ministry 1927-1939 which is credited as being a major factor in keeping Wales from going communist in those years. And thee are only 2 ll's in Lloyd not 3 as you have it in connection with the evangelical controversy.


----------



## Heath (Mar 26, 2013)

Bavinck's in 1912 is listed twice.

Also, I hope these calls for additions, corrections are what you were looking for. I think the timeline is a great idea.


----------

